# bmx für einsteiger



## basti_ww (16. Mai 2011)

hey ho
suche ein bmx für einsteiger! zur zeit bin ich nur mit dem mountainbike
unterwegs und bin durch meinen besten freund auf dirtbikes gekommen!
leider habe ich hier in der nähe keine strecke und würde deshalb gerne
street fahren! nach langem überlegen und auch durch tips hier im forum
hab ich mich dazu entschieden mir ein bmx zuzulegen

in den einsteiger threads hab ich mir schon einige räder rausgesucht und
habe mich am ende für das Stereo Speaker entschieden http://www.dirtmetals.de/product_info.php/info/p1423_Stereo-Speaker-2011---Killer-Charcoal.html
leider hab ich NULL ahnung von rädern und kann nur sagen dass das gewicht
10,7 KG für 309 euro ein verdammt gutes geschäft ist!
das stereo Plug In kostet 70 Euro mehr und wiegt auch 10,7 KG!
wo liegt der unterschied? auf was muss ich achten?

Zu mir:
ich bin 1,85 m groß und wiege gut 85 kg 
mein hauptaugenmerk liegt auf street und ramps fahren! wenn ich
aber mal kumpel besuch in ingolstadt vllt auch hin und wieder mal dirt 
strecken fahren. 

Preis bis zu 500 Euro mehr am anfang sollte es nicht sein! muss jah
erstmal üben 

freue mich auf antworten!

basti


----------



## __Felix__ (16. Mai 2011)

Rahmen, Gabel Lenker etc aus Cromo, SealedBearing (SB) Naben, Internal Headset.
Das Stereo Speaker, hat weder Cromo Teile noch SB Naben, weiterhin hat es einen 19" Rahmen, was bei deiner GrÃ¶Ãe Problematisch sein kÃ¶nnte, besser wÃ¤re alles was lÃ¤nger als 20,5" ist am besten 21". 
Bis 500â¬ gefallen mir (absteigend):

http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=14016 Premium Duo
http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=14005 WeThePeople Crysis
http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=14035 Eastern Bikes Growler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti_ww (17. Mai 2011)

schwer ne entscheidung zu treffen!
eastern bikes growler ist mein favorit es ist leicht und
sieht einfach hammer aus! das wethepeople ist verdammt schön
anzuschaun aber schwerer.
wenn ich so hin und her klick fällt mir auf dass beide fahrräder eine
andere geometrie haben! das wethepeople sitzt etwas höher.

wo liegt der unterschied und was macht das aus?


----------



## __Felix__ (17. Mai 2011)

Von den Parts her wäre das Premium das Beste, es hätte auch einen 21" Rahmen. Einen großen Unterschied gibt es bei den Rahmen nicht, angeblich drehen sich Whips mit einem flachen Rahmen  leichter, ich persönlich mag solche super mega flache Rahmen wie die von den neuen Eastern Bikes  nicht. Das entsteht durch verschiedene Rahmenlängen, die Höhe des BBs (Tretlager), dem Steuerrohrwinkel, die Länge der Kettenstreben etc.


----------



## BraunschweigBMX (17. Mai 2011)

such dir lieber was anstÃ¤ndiges, mit wie gesagt industrie lagern, rahmen, gabel und lenker aus crmo-stahl, und das gewicht ist erstmal 2. rangig. die technik lernst auch so, und spÃ¤ter wenn du dir ein leichteres holst, lÃ¤uft's noch besser. doppelwandige felgen wÃ¤ren auch wichtig, also wenn du 600â¬ fÃ¼r z.B. das WTP- Trust investierst, machste nix falsch. fÃ¼r 700 kriegst auch nix besseres als das wtp, und wenn's dir nicht gefÃ¤llt (der ganze sport), das wirste gut wieder los eigentlich.


----------



## basti_ww (17. Mai 2011)

BraunschweigBMX schrieb:


> such dir lieber was anständiges, mit wie gesagt industrie lagern, rahmen, gabel und lenker aus crmo-stahl, und das gewicht ist erstmal 2. rangig. die technik lernst auch so, und später wenn du dir ein leichteres holst, läuft's noch besser. doppelwandige felgen wären auch wichtig, also wenn du 600 für z.B. das WTP- Trust investierst, machste nix falsch. für 700 kriegst auch nix besseres als das wtp, und wenn's dir nicht gefällt (der ganze sport), das wirste gut wieder los eigentlich.



ist halt 100 übern budget! das premium duo ist auch ein schönes bike
was gibt es daran auszusetzen?  ausser gewicht? was aber wie du
sagst auch 2t rangig ist erstmal?


----------



## Hertener (17. Mai 2011)

Also, nur mal so zu dem, was der Braunschweiger da schreibt:

Ich habe mir im vergangenen Herbst ein Zweitrad zugelegt.
Ziel war: So günstig wie möglich, so gut wie nötig.
Anvisiert war die 500,- Euro Marke.
Nach intensivem Studium des Marktangebotes ist es das Trust geworden.
Und selbst da habe ich noch drauf gelegt: für die Reifen, Pedalen, Griffe und Barends meiner Wahl.
Imho ist das ein sehr schönes und vor allem günstiges Rad.
Kann ich, bisher, nur empfehlen.


----------



## basti_ww (18. Mai 2011)

Hertener schrieb:


> Kann ich, bisher, nur empfehlen.



jo hab gestern mit nem freund darüber gesprochen! von ihm ein 
bekannter fährt auch das trust! soll wohl echt verdammt gut sein. 
was meint ihr zu dem eastern bike axis? http://www.kunstform.org/de/eastern-bikes-axis-2011-bmx-rad-p-1439
oder viele hersteller haben jetzt schon die 2012 serie rausgebracht
soll ich vllt noch warten bis eastern bikes und/oder wethepeople 
das auch machen? 
gibt es da iwo ankündigungen wann die neue serie kommt?

oder das hier? http://www.kunstform.org/de/stereo-bikes-electro-2012-bmx-rad-p-2094


----------



## Hertener (18. Mai 2011)

Vorgestellt werden die Serien schon frühzeitig im Jahr, lieferbar sind die aber i.d.R. erst später. Wenn Du wirklich bis dahin warten möchtest würde es sich vielleicht sogar anbieten ein vergünstigtes 2011er Modell zu nehmen.


----------



## basti_ww (18. Mai 2011)

Hertener schrieb:


> Vorgestellt werden die Serien schon frühzeitig im Jahr, lieferbar sind die aber i.d.R. erst später. Wenn Du wirklich bis dahin warten möchtest würde es sich vielleicht sogar anbieten ein vergünstigtes 2011er Modell zu nehmen.



dann das trust? oder was sagst du zu dem axis? also vom style her
mal ne glatte 1! sieht hammer aus das bike


----------



## RISE (19. Mai 2011)

Mit dem Trust machst du nichts verkehrt, allerdings lohnt es sich nicht, darauf zu spekulieren, irgendwann vor Erscheinen der 2012er Reihe noch eins zu bekommen, weil gerade die Trusts in den letzten beiden Jahren immer wahnsinnig schnell ausverkauft waren. Zumal ich, wenn ich mir z.B. die Preise der 2012er Cult RÃ¤der ansehe, befÃ¼rchte, dass die Preise fÃ¼r ein gutes Komplettrad auch weiterhin ansteigt. Bei einem Budget von etwa 500â¬ geht es los, vor ein paar Jahren waren es noch 400 und ich denke, dass es sich 2012 dann bei etwa 550â¬ einpegeln wird oder aber Cult vÃ¶llig Ã¼bertriebene Preise fÃ¼r mÃ¤Ãig ausgestatte RÃ¤der verlangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P4n!k (19. Mai 2011)

hab immer noch mein Eastern Jane .. 
komplette macneil austattung .. 
würds auch für 530 incl versand hergeben 



ride on !!


----------



## basti_ww (19. Mai 2011)

@rise: jo also das trust und nicht das axis?
ich schau heute noch bei nem fahrrad laden vorbei und check da mal
die lage! mal schaun was der für bikes anbietet und vllt bekommt man jah
ne kleine ermäßigung 



P4n!k schrieb:


> hab immer noch mein Eastern Jane ..
> komplette macneil austattung ..
> würds auch für 530 incl versand hergeben
> 
> ride on !!



jo mit gebrauchten rädern ist das immer so ne sache 
wer versichert mir dass das rad noch heile ist? und nicht schon nach
einem sprung in alle einzelteile zerfällt? von welchem jahr ist es denn?
und ein paar daten zu dem rad wären auch nicht schlecht ^^ wie ich schon erwähnt hab
ich hab echt keine ahnung!


----------



## P4n!k (19. Mai 2011)

hmm... ja das is klar das dir das keiner versichert aber ich kann dir das mal so erläutern ! 
du kannst dir nen neuen fiat punto kaufen kriegst aber für das gleiche geld auch nen gebrauchten gut erhaltenenen Audi A4 ...
kein laden der welt versichert oder tauscht etwas um wenn du was kaputt machst d.h. spring von nem dach und dir brechen die felgen ... ausser es isn ersichtlicher materialfehler ... 
ich kann dir auch nur sagen das des teil stabil,leicht,und gut in schuss ist ... 
der Rahmen isn Eastern Jane 21"von 2008 (spanish bb,integrated seatpost)
natürlich hat der paar kratzer und leichte dellen, was aber normal is wenn man mit so nem ding fährt ....
keine risse und nix verzogen ...
Gabel is ne Macneil Blazer fork !
Lenker XLT ,sattel und sattelstütze ,hintere nabe ,kettenblatt,pegs und kurbeln sin auch von macneil 
http://www.countrybikes.de <-- hier findest du alle daten darüber ... 
achse der kurbeln is von Profile mit profile lagern 
das einzige wo ich sage das du was neues machen musst is der vorbau der is nimmer der beste .. hält aber is halt bissl angerissen ... 
gebrauchtes auto , maln neuer ölwechsel ...
hab auch für das meiste zeug ne rechnung .. 
bei den laufrädern handelt es sich um custom laufräder d.h. du kannst jedes einzelne bestandsstück ohne aufwand ersetzen hast du z.b bei fertiglaufrädern meist nicht .. 
25-9 übersetzung Lefthanddrive ( kettenblatt und ritzel auf der linken seite) 
aber das musst selber entscheiden ...was du willst .. 
MFG David


----------



## basti_ww (19. Mai 2011)

hey hey... war nichts gegen dich persönlich! man ist sich einfach sicherer
und es ist einfach ein schöneres gefühl ein bike als erstes in der hand 
zu haben und es zu fahren! war mal beim laden um die ecke und hab mich
dort erkundigt  nach einigem rumtelefonieren hatte ich dann das 
wtp trust für nenn guten nachbarschafts rabatt  werds am montag
fertiggebaut quasi vor der tür stehen haben  freu mich schon rießig!

danke für eure hilfe!


----------

